# How long after D&C will pregnancy test remain positive?



## Impatientone

I had a D&C following a loss December 3rd (18 days ago). I had sex once 10 days after the procedure but a condom was used towards the end. I just decided on a whim to take a pregnancy test today (all pregnancy signs and symptoms are gone) but it was pure curiosity. Well the line is just a dark as when I was very pregnant. Is this normal? All the threads I've read about this have people talking about their blood hormone levels but mine were never taken. I know it's extremely unlikely to be pregnant 10 days afterwards especially when he didn't finish in me (sry I don't know the PC way of saying that) but is it normal to have a totally obvious and dark positive this far out? I was supposed to have a 2 week follow up but my dr was booked up and I won't get in until next Wednesday so I'm worried maybe something went wrong and I still have tissue in there causing the hormones to continue and I don't think it's even possible to get a positive test this early if I was pregnant again (9 days). Any ideas or similar experiences?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Christi85

I had the same thing after my d&c. My pregnancy tests were positive for 4,5 weeks after the procedure. I also kept spotting on and off for 6 weeks until I got my first period. It's probably normal but your doctor will probably do a scan and may want to draw blood to check your hormone levels. Hormones need time to balance and it may take weeks for your hcg to drop to low enough levels where it's not detected by pregnancy tests. Most tests will pick up hcg levels over 50, and the most sensitive ones will pick it up over 20-25. Hope this helps! Don't worry though, you will soon be back to normal.


----------



## minties

Have you been asked to go in and have hcg tested until negative? I always have after a natural or medically managed miscarriage, and expect the same would be done after a d&c.


----------



## bubbles82

It's different for each person and each pregnancy. I'm just dealing with my third loss, the first one I got negative tests a few days after the bleeding started, the second one it took just over two weeks to get a negative test, and with this one (mmc) I'm just over four weeks since the bleeding started with medical management and still getting positive tests. They're getting lighter just very slowly.


----------



## Trying4first1

Hiya. Mine took 10 days after my D and C. I was 9 weeks but I think everything stopped developing before the 6 week mark as I only had an empty pregnancy sac. So my hormones prob weren't that high. 
I would keep testing and speak to your doctor about it. They may need to check that no tissue was left behind if the tests are staying dark. 
Good luck and I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------

